# Forum First NGD- JP Majesty 7 String (Arctic Dream Content)



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Pictures now, erotic novel later.






Me, my RW Neck 13 and My Majesty (hidden) taken by EBMM rep at the booth. 









































Pictured with my tech Billy Avent from Avent guitars (best tech in Dallas)
















We found a wire that uses the anodized aluminum plate covering the electronics as a ground.






Nintendo 64 installed in the back for 32% more win.



Ordered this in February right after it was announced.

GC said it would arrive in July but the EBMM guys at the booth were having none of it- got me one right there at the Dallas Intl. Guitar Show. I am told it was the first one in this spec ever sent to a retailer <3

EBMM guys were super cool, gave my fiance and I EBMM t-shirts and gave me 6 packs of strings too. Had it set up and everything. Great people.


The Good:
- Ebony board is absolutely killer
- Piezo for some reason sounds better on this guitar. Really tight and full sounding- not buzzy at all
- More sustain than my 13 and better fret access
- The finish looks incredible in person
- Controls are much more comfortable than the 13- feel a bit more like you're turning them through molasses so you can control it a bit better than the too-easily-moving 13 controls if you ask me
- Excellent pickups. I would say the Illuminator 7's are even better than the 6's and have INCREDIBLE base response, tightness, and clarity. The highs are very full and not shrill at all. 
- Angled headstock looks great to me and the tuners feel sturdy and look awesome
- Trem still flutters like a dream as on all of the other models


The Bad:
- The Majesty symbol at the top is a block inlay. It looks way better than the NAMM models and prototypes- really not that bad at all but it could be better
- I don't have two of them 

Fun Fact:
- The case is WAY bigger than any EBMM case I've seen- I mean like taller. This is because there is room at the top so that you do not need to remove the trem arm when you put the guitar in its case



I absolutely love playing it. It balances really well in classical position- which I love. All of the controls work well... it sounds great looks great feels great I really just am blown away by this thing. It has a certain magic in it that even the 13 I own lacks- this may be because I am really into neck-through and ebony boards so this sort of perfects the JP line for me.

Holler at me if you have any questions- I may attempt to do a tone comparison vid or just some playing clips later on but currently am between amps xD

Edit: If you see it, it's not a scratch, it's cat hair ><


----------



## Black Mamba (May 4, 2014)

Awesome dude! Congrats!


----------



## mniel8195 (May 4, 2014)

with visual opinion aside music man really pulled all the stops for this guitar. Looks like a shred machine. The wiring is insane! does this guitar have the game change or whatever its called installed?


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Many thanks xD!


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

mniel8195 said:


> with visual opinion aside music man really pulled all the stops for this guitar. Looks like a shred machine. The wiring is insane! does this guitar have the game change or whatever its called installed?



Yeah- and it really makes a difference with the switching.

I thought I wouldn't notice but it's actually quite tangible!


----------



## lewstherin006 (May 4, 2014)

Congrats bro ! Looks awesome!


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

lewstherin006 said:


> Congrats bro ! Looks awesome!



&#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; <3


----------



## ilyti (May 4, 2014)

You picked the right colour that's for sure. Congrats!


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

ilyti said:


> You picked the right colour that's for sure. Congrats!



My fiance is partially color blind.

I enjoy myself with imagining what this thing must look like to her xD

She calls it "the mermaid guitar."

Says it looks like a mermaid xD

Thanks man!


----------



## timbucktu123 (May 4, 2014)

beautiful dude, the majesty has really grown on me. i personally want the red one and the white 6 string.


----------



## JasonT (May 4, 2014)

Great score! Nice pics. Can't wait to hear some sound samples/comparison vid when you get around to it.


----------



## asher (May 4, 2014)

Svava said:


> My fiance is partially color blind.
> 
> I enjoy myself with imagining what this thing must look like to her xD
> 
> ...



I can see that as an apt description without being colorblind


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

timbucktu123 said:


> beautiful dude, the majesty has really grown on me. i personally want the red one and the white 6 string.



Played the red 6 and white 7

Both were amazing xD


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

JasonT said:


> Great score! Nice pics. Can't wait to hear some sound samples/comparison vid when you get around to it.



Planning to but currently I am ampless waiting to get called to buy the Axe II XL- All I have is a line 6 spider IV and everything sounds the same through that xD

Thanks!


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

asher said:


> I can see that as an apt description without being colorblind



Yeah I sort of see what she's talking about xD


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (May 4, 2014)

Damn. When I first saw it, I was one of the first to call it fugly. I take all of it back. That is a badass instrument.


----------



## Chuck (May 4, 2014)

Holy ...., it better be able to play itself with all that wiring, looks like there's a computer or five in there


----------



## Guamskyy (May 4, 2014)

Beauty. Now I patiently wait to make them left handed so I can pick up one in either the iced crimson or polar noir.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 4, 2014)

If the DT concert I just went to is any indication, this thing is a tone monster. Congrats!


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Webmaestro said:


> If the DT concert I just went to is any indication, this thing is a tone monster. Congrats!



It makes my line 6 bedroom amp sound like a line 7 master bedroom amp

It's excellent <3


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Holy ...., it better be able to play itself with all that wiring, looks like there's a computer or five in there



IDK- I'm going to see if I can load tetris onto it


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Damn. When I first saw it, I was one of the first to call it fugly. I take all of it back. That is a badass instrument.



In person is quite different from the pics I think xD It's gorgeous!


----------



## jvms (May 4, 2014)

Holy .... bro, that looks in-....ing-credible!
How is the neck compared to the JPs? is it as thin as the JP XI and 12? how about the trem? is it the same? is it able to do some Vai or Dime wankery?


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

jvms said:


> Holy .... bro, that looks in-....ing-credible!
> How is the neck compared to the JPs? is it as thin as the JP XI and 12? how about the trem? is it the same? is it able to do some Vai or Dime wankery?



The trem is as good as the others- flutters like a dream and dive bombs like a dime xD

I prefer it to the others- I like the cover it's got and I enjoy the shape. (the bridge that is)

The neck is as thin as the others and I prefer it to all of the predecessors- the neck through design is amazing. The sustain is much improved and the upper fret access is such that I sometimes forget how high up in the register I am!

You can bend the 24th fret and sustain it and it's just magical xD

Also the headstock and the area beneath the bridge sustain evenly- it's an extremely well built instrument.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 4, 2014)

I'm one of the few that like the look of the Majesty. Those pics make it look better. Congrats on the fine instrument.


----------



## fortisursus (May 4, 2014)

Screw any haters, I like the majesty!


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

fortisursus said:


> Screw any haters, I like the majesty!



Haters gonna hate

Alligators gonna alligate

Petruccinator gonna Petruccinate

That is all <3


----------



## Alberto7 (May 4, 2014)

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm starting to really dig the look of these. The initial pictures that were leaked were not flattering AT ALL. It looks so much better on "real" pictures. I always kinda liked the shape, but I'm starting to actually really dig it now. I even like the fake carbon fibre thing and all.

It's just that I honestly cannot unsee the shovel. For the life of me, I cannot. I try, but I fail. I don't feel it's a deal-breaker, but it's there, and it'll always be. 

In any case, great axe, and awesome story to go with it! Congrats on your unique purchase man! Do tell us more how it feels!


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 4, 2014)

I'm still so on the fence if I like the looks of it (mostly don't like the fake CF), but I know that it would be extremely comfortable (as you even said) for classical playing position.


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but I'm starting to really dig the look of these. The initial pictures that were leaked were not flattering AT ALL. It looks so much better on "real" pictures. I always kinda liked the shape, but I'm starting to actually really dig it now. I even like the fake carbon fibre thing and all.
> 
> It's just that I honestly cannot unsee the shovel. For the life of me, I cannot. I try, but I fail. I don't feel it's a deal-breaker, but it's there, and it'll always be.
> 
> In any case, great axe, and awesome story to go with it! Congrats or your unique purchase man! Do tell us more how it feels!



It really is the best playing guitar I've ever held. It has perfect string tension (may go down to 9's at some point it ships with 10's) and great tone all around.


I have 2 issues at this point

1) The G and B strings keep going out of tune
2) There's a microscopic, barely noticeable bubble in the paint. Naturally, I have had a complete psychotic episode and am contacting CS to see what can be done ><


But as far as the instrument its self is concerned (playability and design) it's perfect. 

I'll make sure to update on how both issues get resolved


----------



## Svava (May 4, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> I'm still so on the fence if I like the looks of it (mostly don't like the fake CF), but I know that it would be extremely comfortable (as you even said) for classical playing position.



I was just playing it and yeah it really works in that position.

IDK- personally I think it looks unique and cool and I love it. It's different in person than in the pics but if you hate it you hate it xD


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 5, 2014)

Svava said:


> I was just playing it and yeah it really works in that position.
> 
> IDK- personally I think it looks unique and cool and I love it. It's different in person than in the pics but if you hate it you hate it xD



I don't hate it, I'm just so indifferent. But knowing myself I'll probably buy one =P. I did have 2 questions though, does the gamechanger system mean you need a battery? Also does it have the active preamp the jp13s had?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (May 5, 2014)

I helped break down the booth behind you in the first picture. You enjoy the Guitar show? 

Happy ngd!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

Sephiroth952 said:


> I helped break down the booth behind you in the first picture. You enjoy the Guitar show?
> 
> Happy ngd!



Yeah it was killer!

Also Jzbass-

It does need a battery and it does have the preamp. But all of the JP's need batteries.

Yeah it has the gamechanger- that's what the N64 looking thing inside the cavity was xD


----------



## Alberto7 (May 5, 2014)

Svava said:


> It really is the best playing guitar I've ever held. It has perfect string tension (may go down to 9's at some point it ships with 10's) and great tone all around.
> 
> 
> I have 2 issues at this point
> ...



The first issue could have a million causes behind it, but I'd find it to be the most annoying of the two. Hopefully it all turns out to be trivial and you can get that bubble fixed!

I'm glad to hear that it plays as good as it looks! I've only ever played a JP6, JP7, and a BFR JP7 at a guitar store in Spain a few years back, so I can't remember exactly what they were like, but I do remember they nearly played themselves and were smooth as all hell. I can only guess that the Majesty would be similar in feel, but better.


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> The first issue could have a million causes behind it, but I'd find it to be the most annoying of the two. Hopefully it all turns out to be trivial and you can get that bubble fixed!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that it plays as good as it looks! I've only ever played a JP6, JP7, and a BFR JP7 at a guitar store in Spain a few years back, so I can't remember exactly what they were like, but I do remember they nearly played themselves and were smooth as all hell. I can only guess that the Majesty would be similar in feel, but better.



That's a correct assumption xD!


Well it's not a huge deal either way - not like this is a 1 off custom xD

Either they exchange it for one with a flawless finish or I return it and get one a bit later. That's one of the reason's I'm somewhat iffy about ordering customs xD


The good of all this is that I know that I love it and I know it's a great guitar and that I will ultimately have one in my arsenal whether it be this or the one they replace it with or another <3


----------



## Matthew (May 5, 2014)

I didn't like this until I saw JP playing them about a month ago. You're really missing out if you haven't seen them in the wild. They perfectly conform to his body, don't seem to neck dive and just look comfortable/ergonomic. I've yet to use the game changer system, so I'm not sold on that, but if it's legit then why not? 

Now, Svava... I love mystic dream. I didn't think it got better than that until I saw your arctic dream Majesty. I need everything in this finish: house, car, dog... 

HNGD!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

MStriewski said:


> I didn't like this until I saw JP playing them about a month ago. You're really missing out if you haven't seen them in the wild. They perfectly conform to his body, don't seem to neck dive and just look comfortable/ergonomic. I've yet to use the game changer system, so I'm not sold on that, but if it's legit then why not?
> 
> Now, Svava... I love mystic dream. I didn't think it got better than that until I saw your arctic dream Majesty. I need everything in this finish: house, car, dog...
> 
> HNGD!



Order a bucket of paint from EBMM and dip your dog in it.

Dump some on your car.

Dye your wife's hair with it.

ARCTIC DREAM EVERYTHING xD


----------



## Jzbass25 (May 5, 2014)

Svava said:


> Yeah it was killer!
> 
> Also Jzbass-
> 
> ...



I thought only the piezo needed a battery on normal jps and since they were passive pups they worked fine when the piezo didn't


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 5, 2014)

Glad you snagged it man!
Very happy for you!
HReallyNGD!
I'm in the camp of Majesty lovers ^___^

How many blood bags did it costed you?


----------



## HaloHat (May 5, 2014)

HNGD. Good to see these are in the wild now. I know decreebass is just dying to get his Majesty. Sounds like he will not be disappointed.

If there is enough room in the case to stow it with the trem arm on what keeps it from bouncing around in the case? Hopefully not pressure on the neck/board with the body free to wiggle around?


----------



## Orzech (May 5, 2014)

HNGD. I've heard it live - one of the most dynamic guitars there are. 

You got the only acceptable color


----------



## Santuzzo (May 5, 2014)

Wow! Congrats!

I have to admit I have said that I am not a big fan f how the Majesty looks, somehow on your pics it looks very cool! 

Happy New Guitar Day!


----------



## Les (May 5, 2014)

Well i think you win Svav, that'll do.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 5, 2014)

Really love the look of these. Nice to see something different


----------



## kchay (May 5, 2014)

Oh man, that electronics cavity looks scary man. Good luck swapping stuff in there.
HNGD though! Love those days.


----------



## TimSE (May 5, 2014)

Nice score dude! I love my JP7 and EBMM can do no wrong! I really dig the shape of these but a real disappointment about the block inlay. still, HNGD!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (May 5, 2014)

Congrats dude! I must admit, I hated the look of this thing before but now it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## JustinG60 (May 5, 2014)

hate the length of the top cut away/horn but i think i may buy one anyways haha! very nice!


----------



## chassless (May 5, 2014)

mabrouk! looks like a fantastic guitar, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## decreebass (May 5, 2014)

I'm so jelly! I just emailed my guy who's getting mine for me a quick, benign little "WTF?" message asking where mine is. The only reason I wanted one in the first place was so that I could be the first to have one and post an NGD about it!!! I don't even know how to play guitar!!

J/k boo- we're gonna be "arctic dream Majesty 7 & JP13 7" brothers! Hopefully I'll get mine soon 

But that does look absolutely beautiful.

I'm curious about the game changer; it seems like they kind of don't make a big stink about it with the Majesty, but you say for sure it has it in there, right? Have you hooked it up to your iPad or whatever and played with the settings? What do all the controls do? With the game changer, piexo, preamp boost, etc., I have no idea how they would configure all of that with just three knobs...

And it's good to hear the knobs turn a bit 'thicker.' I do feel like the knobs turn way too easily on my 13. All of my Carvins have that molasses knob feel and I love it. How is the switching? is it fast? Quiet? Easy? 

Damn; so many thoughts and questions. I just wanna play it for myself. It is a little disappointing that the Majesty symbol is a block inlay. I don't know what else I would have expected, given its intricacy, but is it peraloid? I heard the inlays were mirror finish - so does that mean they're super shiny pearloid or LITERALLY little mirror?

TLDR:


----------



## Noxon (May 5, 2014)

HNGD, dude!! That is a killer guitar. Enjoy that shred machine.


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

decreebass said:


> I'm so jelly! I just emailed my guy who's getting mine for me a quick, benign little "WTF?" message asking where mine is. The only reason I wanted one in the first place was so that I could be the first to have one and post an NGD about it!!! I don't even know how to play guitar!!
> 
> J/k boo- we're gonna be "arctic dream Majesty 7 & JP13 7" brothers! Hopefully I'll get mine soon
> 
> ...



You can literally look at them close and see your face refelected at you 


The volume knob is a tap tap boost, tap tap coil tap on the tone and you double tap the piezo switch to move between the switch being mono and stereo.

The switching is so much better than any guitar I've ever played. It's just instant- no popping at all. And the toggles feel way better than the usual JP ones.

There is 100% definitely a game changer in here- that's what the pics are of.

I did not hook it up to anything though- I don't care for it except for the switching (which I LOVE xD).

But it's there if I ever decide I need a headache <3


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

Noxon said:


> HNGD, dude!! That is a killer guitar. Enjoy that shred machine.



Thank you!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> HNGD. Good to see these are in the wild now. I know decreebass is just dying to get his Majesty. Sounds like he will not be disappointed.
> 
> If there is enough room in the case to stow it with the trem arm on what keeps it from bouncing around in the case? Hopefully not pressure on the neck/board with the body free to wiggle around?



Your imagining it sort of wrong.

It has a little recess so like....

Imagine the unit circle being the circular arc of the trem arm as it swings.

You've basically got pi/4 to pi/2 cut out for it. So it can move back and for a LITTLE in there if it's not set to hold really still in your guitar, but it won't swing around. It lacks the ability to move more than that.

Hope that makes sense xD


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

So I thought I'd post these.....


















Pictured here are 2 little flaws in the finish that I've found.

They're REALLY small- and I think this is within the normal levels for tolerating a flaw in a guitar. 

But if you know where they are you'll see them, and you can feel them under your hand like little bumps.


I am fairly sure EBMM will get back to me and offer to sand it out or replace it or something, but I'm a little disappointed that this problem exists in it in the first place. I am not treasuring the idea of having to wait however long for another one or for the repair- may end up returning it and getting another but I'm not sure.

What do you guys think on this? Would something this small bother you?

For me it's astronomical especially after how long I've waited for this thing being psyched out me head for it ><


----------



## protest (May 5, 2014)

Awesome dude!

I'm not a fan of the shape, but it's not my guitar is it 

I'm taking a trip up to see some family in the Poconos, and there's a guitar store about 45 minutes away that has a ton of stuff I want to try, one of which being a Majesty. I'm just hoping it's still in stock when I get there.


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

protest said:


> Awesome dude!
> 
> I'm not a fan of the shape, but it's not my guitar is it
> 
> I'm taking a trip up to see some family in the Poconos, and there's a guitar store about 45 minutes away that has a ton of stuff I want to try, one of which being a Majesty. I'm just hoping it's still in stock when I get there.



The things are going like beers at a NASCAR game.

You best get there quickly! xD


----------



## TraE (May 5, 2014)

I, for one, don't think this guitar looks bad at all when in darker colors (I just don't think the light/dark contrast works as well as they wanted to on the majesty), and I'm _sure_ she plays like a dream. That's all that matters. HNGD!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

TraE said:


> I, for one, don't think this guitar looks bad at all when in darker colors (I just don't think the light/dark contrast works as well as they wanted to on the majesty), and I'm _sure_ she plays like a dream. That's all that matters. HNGD!



Plays like a particularly good dream xD


----------



## decreebass (May 5, 2014)

Okay; so I'm confused again. If it has a push/push coil split on the tone knob like the 13, how does that work with the Game Changer?

Can you, say, set position 1 (toggle toward neck) as both pups, position 2 as outer coils of both pups, and then with the coil split it would automatically revert back to the inner coils (standard JP wiring)? I guess I don't understand how there can be certain functions peculiar to the game changer and certain functions peculiar to the JP13 yet somehow they work together... HELP ME UNDERSTAND! I'm gonna need you to talk to me like I'm a little child; crack an egg of knowledge all over my head!

Anyway, I vote you keep the guitar despite the little nubbins. As we all know, little things like that don't even matter after a couple months and if you love the way that one plays and feels and sounds, why fix what ain't broken? Of course, I suppose the caviat to that is that you'd probably feel obligated to disclose those if you ever sold it and the buyer would probably try to knock off a few hundred for that...

Only answer is to keep it forever!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

decreebass said:


> Okay; so I'm confused again. If it has a push/push coil split on the tone knob like the 13, how does that work with the Game Changer?
> 
> Can you, say, set position 1 (toggle toward neck) as both pups, position 2 as outer coils of both pups, and then with the coil split it would automatically revert back to the inner coils (standard JP wiring)? I guess I don't understand how there can be certain functions peculiar to the game changer and certain functions peculiar to the JP13 yet somehow they work together... HELP ME UNDERSTAND! I'm gonna need you to talk to me like I'm a little child; crack an egg of knowledge all over my head!
> 
> ...




As I understand it, when you program the game changer you can change what the switches do. So you can program exactly how you want it and it effects the switches (and coil taps?) but not the knob controls.

On it's own it doesn't change anything. Just same as the 13 controls.

If you hook it up to your iPad and start effing around THEN it makes a difference. I am not the guy to ask though because I could care less about that- I am happy with my fast switching and I don't want to get involved to that degree xD


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 5, 2014)

Dude....this Majesty is absolutely beautiful. Seeing pictures from an actual person, not EBMM or another company really helped solidify my GAS for this guitar. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

MetalBuddah said:


> Dude....this Majesty is absolutely beautiful. Seeing pictures from an actual person, not EBMM or another company really helped solidify my GAS for this guitar. Hope you enjoy it!



Thanks DUUD <3!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 5, 2014)

As far as I know, The Game Changer is either non existent in it's functional form in the Majesty or just switched "off". I never got a straight answer on that, but there aren't any actual Game Changer functions as of right now. It's there purely for the increase in switching speeds, I don't even think there's a way for you to plug an iDevice into it atm. 

HNGD dude! And I hope that gets sorted out!


----------



## Nag (May 5, 2014)

I don't manage to find the carbon fibre imitation shovel thing annoying... everyone seems to hate that thing. I just don't 

IMO spec wise this knocks all his other guitars off the table. HNGD !


----------



## Overtone (May 5, 2014)

That finish looks really cool! HNGD!

This thread:







Pink Shirt: sso
black shirt: Svava
shovel: shovel


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

Overtone said:


> That finish looks really cool! HNGD!
> 
> This thread:
> 
> ...



I ran out of rep to give today but that's the best post so far xD


----------



## 77zark77 (May 5, 2014)

Beautiful ! Big big congrats !


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

77zark77 said:


> Beautiful ! Big big congrats !



Thanks man!


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (May 5, 2014)

Happy NGD! Would love to have one of these... I really like the way they look and I bet they play like a dream!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 5, 2014)

Wow, that is gorgeous! Congrats!
Hope EBMM gets back to you soon about the paint flaws.


----------



## PBGas (May 5, 2014)

A very neat guitar! Many congrats!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

So I went to GC to talk about the flaws and here's the verdict:

This needs to be send back to the factory to be replaced. The tuning issue is minor and can be fixed by a tech, but the paint issue obviously is only fixed by a swap.


So this leaves me in the situation- do I return it and wait for my new one or do I sell this to someone who doesn't mind the minor flaws and just buy the new one? 

GC says this is number 1 of 1 - the first production JP 7 in this finish that was made and I'd hate to see it thrown into B stock... But I am too much of a perfectionist to deal with these finish issues.

So I think I'll list it for sale until EBMM gets back to me on the ETA and if it sells I'll just tell them not to worry about the exchange and just order another.

I have my RW neck 13 to keep me company till they make me a new one


----------



## SpaceDock (May 5, 2014)

^ omg I can't believe you are selling this already. Nothing in life is perfect, certainly no guitars are.


----------



## DeathChord (May 5, 2014)

1st HNGD, 2nd I have done custom high end paint work for years on cars and more motorcycles than I can count . I found from experience that when a customer pays that kind of money they deserve to be satisfied with the product. My prices are high and my quality control is uber strict not to mention I'm only paid once to do the job. 

If a customer is unhappy and I have to re-do a finish I'm doing it for free on my own dime and I Phucking hate working for free. It is in fact satisfied customers that keep my family fed and affords me the resources to provide for them and I try never to lose site of that.

EBMM has always prided their company for the tolerances and high quality standards, I don't own one but I do respect that ethic, but keep in mind this is a human process and as humans go, we make mistakes.

Personally I'd give them the chance to make it right with some additional compensation for your time.

Good Luck


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

They did message me back just now and are willing to make it right- that's not at all a problem.

I'm just thinking would I rather wait however long or just sell it and get another- because as the previous poster said no guitar is perfect and with a flaw this minor it may be the right thing to just overlook it. Someone else might think that and so will get a good deal, I'll move on get a flawless one and everyone's happy.

I don't find any ethical flaw here- and It's not like I'm flipping it without disclosing the issues or being frank.

It's just an unconventional solution.

And as I said- I'll only have it up for a little while then I'm taking it down. If this situation benefits someone so be it if not I'll just send it back and have it fixed no harm no foul eh?


----------



## Tyler (May 5, 2014)

Man I wanna love it but still cant justify that top horn. I definitely wanna try one sometime though! HNGD


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

Tyler said:


> Man I wanna love it but still cant justify that top horn. I definitely wanna try one sometime though! HNGD



If you're ever in dallas and wanna come jam just send me a line brother xD

I'm likely to ship it to EBMM to have its issues sorted in the next few days


----------



## Guamskyy (May 5, 2014)

Svava said:


> If you're ever in dallas and wanna come jam just send me a line brother xD
> 
> I'm likely to ship it to EBMM to have its issues sorted in the next few days



Don't give anyone else the satisfaction of having the very first Majesty... Have her fixed up and purty for you so you have your Immaculate Majesty & rub it in everyone's faces that you got numba 1.


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

Yeah EBMM is being really cool about this- I'm definitely just going to have them repair it and keeping it


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

guambomb832 said:


> Don't give anyone else the satisfaction of having the very first Majesty... Have her fixed up and purty for you so you have your Immaculate Majesty & rub it in everyone's faces that you got numba 1.



Yep- just heard back from EBMM- going this route xD


----------



## geese_com (May 5, 2014)

Svava said:


> Yeah EBMM is being really cool about this- I'm definitely just going to have them repair it and keeping it



Awesome. I was shocked to see that you were selling this guitar. It is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

geese_com said:


> Awesome. I was shocked to see that you were selling this guitar. It is a keeper for sure.



I got spooked by dealing with GC who you know can be a bit... greasy xD

But EBMM emailed back cooler than a frozen cucumber and this'll get sorted god willing


----------



## poopyalligator (May 5, 2014)

Man that thing looks amazing! Those electronics look insane (in a good way). Congrats on the new axe.


----------



## lettmusic (May 5, 2014)

what does EBMM going to do for you? (if you don't mind me asking). They can't fix those air bubbles unless they repaint the whole body again.


----------



## Eclipse (May 5, 2014)

Sexy! At first I was like, ehh with these guitars, now I'm like yah!


----------



## Svava (May 5, 2014)

They're going to take care of the tuning issue and "See if the finish flaws are within tolerance, if they are not they'll definitely get it taken care of" - Paraphrasal

I hope they do handle it...


----------



## Svava (May 6, 2014)

Amazing how I suck 90% more once I start recording -,-

Learned this in about 10 minutes...

Wanted to play this ever since I started playing 2 years ago and I thought it was the most insane awesome solo and I'd never be able to play it.

I still suck but this is kind of cool xD



Played through my line 6 tone-abortion machine -,-


I'm in between amps at the moment


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 6, 2014)

It's official - I have GOT to pick up a red one of these.

HNGD Svava!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (May 6, 2014)

That electronics cavity  I'd get so lost


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 6, 2014)

Congrats, dude! This looks like it'd be a killer guitar!


----------



## HaloHat (May 6, 2014)

Svava said:


> Your imagining it sort of wrong.
> 
> It has a little recess so like....
> 
> ...



So lets say EBMM sends back the guitar "perfect" [no such thing] and the guitar gets an extremely small scratch, say a plectrum scratch or a tiny micro sized little love tap etc. What do you do then? Honestly I think it IS an issue about the tuning. But the two little paint issues, wow, hard core lol.

Sense made, thanks


----------



## decreebass (May 6, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> As far as I know, The Game Changer is either non existent in it's functional form in the Majesty or just switched "off". I never got a straight answer on that, but there aren't any actual Game Changer functions as of right now. It's there purely for the increase in switching speeds, I don't even think there's a way for you to plug an iDevice into it atm.



This actually disappoints me somewhat. I was really hoping it'd be fully functional; but that does explain why no one's been talking about it AND how it can co-exist with JP's pickup functionality. Oh well.

@Svava - DEFINITELY keep that bad boy. First production 7 in that finish? Please. 50 years from now if you wanna sell that you're gonna get a mint for it! That's awesome!


----------



## Svava (May 6, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> So lets say EBMM sends back the guitar "perfect" [no such thing] and the guitar gets an extremely small scratch, say a plectrum scratch or a tiny micro sized little love tap etc. What do you do then? Honestly I think it IS an issue about the tuning. But the two little paint issues, wow, hard core lol.
> 
> Sense made, thanks



It's not the flaw that annoys me. I WANT TO MAKE THE FLAWS MYSELF ><!!!! 

/pout

But I will keep it either way I just love to t000 much xD

I'm shipping it to them for repair and analysis- but is mah baby and I wanna keeps it.


And yes in 50 years I hope to trade this for a 2064 Audi R8


----------



## sierra117 (May 6, 2014)

Oh man, just saw the Majesty's video a couple of days ago. Looks really really cool. Happy NGD!


----------



## Svava (May 6, 2014)

Thanks man!


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 6, 2014)

So I'm not really an EBMM guy. What's the difference between arctic and mystic dreams?



Svava said:


> Amazing how I suck 90% more once I start recording -,-


I know that feel, bro.

HNGD!


----------



## Svava (May 6, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> So I'm not really an EBMM guy. What's the difference between arctic and mystic dreams?
> 
> 
> I know that feel, bro.
> ...



Arctic is the matte finish on the majesty and it seems to emphasize the darker tones in most lights.

Mystic is a gloss finish and generally shows off the pinker/brighter purple side of the finish

From what I've seen anyway


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2014)

Outdoor pics, you heathen!


----------



## ikarus (May 6, 2014)

Svava said:


> Pictures now, erotic *shovel *later.



fixed that for you. 


HNGD! Really nice guitar.


----------



## Svava (May 6, 2014)

Randy said:


> Outdoor pics, you heathen!



YOU WANT ME TO TAKE IT [email protected][email protected][email protected]? In TEXAS?!



I'll take some hopefully perhaps tomorrow if I remember or soon xD


----------



## Svava (May 6, 2014)

ikarus said:


> fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> HNGD! Really nice guitar.



I'LL HIT YOU UPSIDE THE HEAD WITH MY EROTIC SHOVEL!

Don' chuu be insultin mah baby... Ratchet ho !


Lol thanks though xD


----------



## Rich5150 (May 7, 2014)

That guitar is killer. I didn't like it at 1st but after seeing the namm vids and watching petrucci play one for 3hrs about 6ft from me it was def more impressive looking. I def want to pick one or 4 up lol


----------



## madloff (May 7, 2014)

Wow man congrats! I too love neck throughs, I may have to pick one up!


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

madloff said:


> Wow man congrats! I too love neck throughs, I may have to pick one up!



Thanks dude! 

You should!


----------



## Santuzzo (May 9, 2014)

I have to say, when I saw the Majesty on pics for the first time I really disliked it, but the more I see it the more I seem to start liking it....

The same thing actually happened with the JP7...when I first saw those many years ago I did not like them at all, now the JP7 is my favorite guitar...

Give this a bit more time and I might start developing serious GAS for the Majesty....but I kinda hope it won't happen...gotta let my bank account rest for a while....LOL


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

Santuzzo said:


> I have to say, when I saw the Majesty on pics for the first time I really disliked it, but the more I see it the more I seem to start liking it....
> 
> The same thing actually happened with the JP7...when I first saw those many years ago I did not like them at all, now the JP7 is my favorite guitar...
> 
> Give this a bit more time and I might start developing serious GAS for the Majesty....but I kinda hope it won't happen...gotta let my bank account rest for a while....LOL



You know you want it man! Get one xD


----------



## Ludo95 (May 9, 2014)

HNGD dude, looks awesome!! In real life that finish should look killer!!


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

Ludo95 said:


> HNGD dude, looks awesome!! In real life that finish should look killer!!



It does.

Looks like I'm playing a mermaid <3!


----------



## Adventrooster (May 9, 2014)

I really have refused to comment on your guitar till this point due to my undying jealousy and envy. But...congratulations. It is of course, absolutely perfect. Die.


----------



## asher (May 9, 2014)

Svava said:


> It does.
> 
> Looks like I'm playing a mermaid <3!


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

Adventrooster said:


> I really have refused to comment on your guitar till this point due to my undying jealousy and envy. But...congratulations. It is of course, absolutely perfect. Die.



Lol- thanks!

You should come by and jam sometime when i get it back from EBMM


----------



## Adventrooster (May 9, 2014)

Svava said:


> Lol- thanks!
> 
> You should come by and jam sometime when i get it back from EBMM


 
AHH is you in Texas? lol I'll be sure to bring my inferior Sterling products that tremble in the presence of The Majesty.


----------



## Churchie777 (May 9, 2014)

Wanted to hate these.......but honestly can't your's looks killer and that cavity looks like tokyo has been jammed in there  love it


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

Adventrooster said:


> AHH is you in Texas? lol I'll be sure to bring my inferior Sterling products that tremble in the presence of The Majesty.



I'm in Addison xD


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Wanted to hate these.......but honestly can't your's looks killer and that cavity looks like tokyo has been jammed in there  love it



I keep hearing girl-screams and confused men going "WOHHHH ISSH GOJEERA!" coming out of the cavity....

You might be on to something there...


----------



## asher (May 9, 2014)

Svava said:


> I keep hearing girl-screams and confused men going "WOHHHH ISSH GOJEERA!" coming out of the cavity....
> 
> You might be on to something there...



omg 

rep!


----------



## Svava (May 9, 2014)

asher said:


> omg
> 
> rep!



Got u some rep fo' yo' rep xD


----------



## Alberto7 (May 9, 2014)

The previous 9-10 posts of this thread are golden.  And I still want to try a Majesty. I walked into 3 guitar stores after school on Wednesday, hoping to see some EBMM guitfiddles. Nothing.


----------



## 2liveis2die35 (May 9, 2014)

at first i didn't think much about the majesty but after looking at a few vids and pics its just a gorgeous guitar.i showed my wife the majesty telling her i would like to get it.she told me what ever it takes we need to get you this.she loved it.congrats brother!!


----------



## Svava (May 10, 2014)

Hopefully after the wave of initial orders are filled you guys will be able to find them in guitar shops 

They're really an absolute dream of an instrument xD


----------



## decreebass (May 10, 2014)

My guy emailed me back and said 1-2 weeks; I'm super stoked for my mermaid!


----------



## Svava (May 10, 2014)

decreebass said:


> My guy emailed me back and said 1-2 weeks; I'm super stoked for my mermaid!



Can't wait man- psyched for you!


----------



## Andless (May 11, 2014)

Thats great! HNGD!

I went to the Fuzz guitar show today and I got to play the only Majesty 7 in Sweden currently.

Absolutely fantastic guitar. Having read the neck was thin (I've got a wizard allergy) I had feared my left hand would protest, but the shape of the neck and upper fret access was fantastic! Ridiculously low action. Top notch electronics (as much as could be heard in a trade show hall) and pinch harmonics flew at will.

The body was very comfortable as far as I could tell awkwardly sitting on a high barstool (my least favourite playing position in the world, but thats not EBMM's fault).

I'm definitely getting one of these as soon as I can get one without paying swedish retail prices for one!


----------



## Svava (May 11, 2014)

Andless said:


> Thats great! HNGD!
> 
> I went to the Fuzz guitar show today and I got to play the only Majesty 7 in Sweden currently.
> 
> ...



I am glad that you enjoyed it! I hope that you get one soon!


----------



## jvms (May 17, 2014)

hey man, about the neck again, how is the finish? since it's satin, do you think it's any close to a non finished neck?


----------



## Andromalia (May 17, 2014)

Missed that one, hope there weren't too many spade jokeS. 
I dig it.
Whoops.


----------

